# Brunswick CG Rescue



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

This is IMO a 'legit' rescue vs. Rescue of individuals knowingly going into known (5 days warning) of adverse weather before hand and then asks for help...

http://jacksonville.com/georgia/news/2017-03-04/coast-guard-rescues-boater-near-brunswick


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

Well... any rescue is a legit rescue.

And if you look for it you can always find where something wasn't done right in boat handling, planning and/or maintenance which led to the incident.

Taking on water = leak = he hit something, or some fitting let loose and the bilge pump couldn't keep up (if it worked at all)

And here's my pet peeve about boat OEM bilge pumps. They usually can't even keep up with leaving the drain plug out, much less any of the many potential hose failures. 

A 3/4 inch hole (common drain plug for a trailer sailer) 1 ft under water can let in almost 500 gph. A "1200 gph" common bilge pump (rated based on essentially zero lift) might not keep up with the restrictions and back pressure of a typical installation.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

With proposed CG budget cuts maybe it's time to look at this proposal again...

http://yachtpals.com/rescue-costs-9094


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

http://content.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1892621,00.html


----------

